# Another Family in the Fall Leaves!  BRIGHT!



## twocolor (Nov 22, 2010)

Some of these are brighter than I would go normally, but this family is a close family friend, and I processed these images to match the style of her home and personality!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.  Totally knicked her fingers off on this, but her smile was to priceless to waist!


----------



## gpimages (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome work! #2 is spot on and my favorite of the bunch.
Glynn


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 22, 2010)

I like them.  Bright but you can still see the details.


----------



## phiya (Nov 22, 2010)

I think you did a very nice job on these.  If you could get the older girl to smile and look at he camera they would be excellent.  :thumbup:


----------



## twocolor (Nov 23, 2010)

phiya said:


> I think you did a very nice job on these. If you could get the older girl to smile and look at he camera they would be excellent. :thumbup:


 
I was a little disappointed with her smiles - or lack thereof!  It was about 40 degrees out, and she was freezing.  The baby was too young to care, and mom and dad were old enough to smile through it.  The older daughter hated the cold.

we all decided that next time were doing a summer session!


----------



## g-fi (Nov 25, 2010)

Love the props, love the bright style, these turned out great!!


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 25, 2010)

gpimages said:


> Awesome work! #2 is spot on and my favorite of the bunch.



I would have to agree. This is my favorite of the bunch, but coming in 2nd is the one with missing fingers. 

Great work!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice work TC! :thumbup:


----------



## jack58 (Dec 20, 2010)

#6 is the reason you should always shoot wider as you can always crop in...
Nice series.


----------



## the iconic image (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is something that is hard to learn but really important and you can't quantify the importance until it's too late. Sort of like trying to calculate how many times the phone doesn't ring.. NEVER "explain" your images.. Take your photos, present them, and let them speak for themselves. When you "explain," this or that feeling you have that may or may not catch the viewers eye, you appear to have a lack of confidence in your work regardless if that is true, or not true. Hope that makes sense.

the Iconic Image


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. Really lovely shots! #5 has a strong sense of story. Really intriguing photos, and I love the crispness in the eyes.


----------



## aprock83 (Jan 24, 2011)

These are very nice, the bright colors also kinda make the picture.


----------



## seymourphilips (Jan 28, 2011)

great pics amazing job!


----------



## inaka (Jan 30, 2011)

Love the colors/tones/clarity....to me, they are all excellent, but #4 is a true homerun!

Very well done. I'm impressed.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 30, 2011)

from an admiring eye these are priceless.. perhaps too bright for some but I would say they bring a certain life off the screen.. that smile is priceless, by the way.


----------

